# Who uses an i mac or macbook?



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

My pc is 9 years old and running windows 98 so it's time to upgrade. I'm thinking about going with a macbook because I hear they don't have the issues that windows operating systems have. Also, nobody seems too happy with windows vista which comes with most new pc's. I'd be interested to hear any opinions from people who are using macs. How long does it take to get used to the new layout? Thanks. Terry


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Terry, we actually have a discussion very similar to this from an earlier thread:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2598&

I use a MacBook and I love it! I was always a PC girl before, so it took me a very long time to switch, but now that I have I have never looked back.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We switched to an imac in november..i will NEVER own a pc again:biggrin1:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow. You beat us. Our PC is only seven years old! We got an imac (older one) on loan from some friends to try and everyone is happy with it, even my skeptical husband. They ended up just giving it to us when our PC problems intensified. There is a learning curve, but if you are using windows 98, you will be learning a new operating system anyway. We've all figured it out without too much frustration. We love the imac, and when we buy an actual new computer this year, we will get a mac. If you really need windows for something, the mac will run windows too.
We investigated the prices too, and for comparable systems, there's not much difference in price either anymore.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:MAC!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Once you got to Macs you'll never go back....Never ever will I be in "blue screen hell" again!

I have a G5, an iBook, and am thinking about buying an iMac in the very near future!

My computer is my workhorse, I am a video editor who puts tons of files on my computer and I rarely have any problems.

Best of Luck!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you for the link Lina. Sorry I didn't do a search first. I think I'm convinced to go with the mac. I'm not crazy about all the strange things that happen with windows 98 and vista sounds worse. Most of the guys at the kawasaki forum are suggesting mac also and that is a young, tech savvy group. I'll let you know how I like it after using it for awhile.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I just bought my second mac - the MacBook and souped it up to the max with RAM. I bought it because I use AutoCAD for work and it will only run on PC. So I can install Windows XP on my MacBook and run the Mac OS and Windows in parallel. I have heard that for Vista to run properly you need at least 2 GB of RAM, better with 4GB! That is a lot for not much difference. So if you get a new Mac you have the option of later installing Windows XP should you need any applications that are not Mac Friendly. I have colleagues who have done this very successfully.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree! once you go Mac you never go back!!! LOL. very, very user friendly- I am a computer phobe and use a mac with no problem.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Once you got to Macs you'll never go back....Never ever will I be in "blue screen hell" again!
> 
> I have a G5, an iBook, and am thinking about buying an iMac in the very near future!
> 
> ...


It seems everyone who tries a mac says they will never go back. My type of use isn't very demanding so I've been told the lowest priced macbook will be more than enough. Thanks.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm one of those that bought a Sony with Vista and I absolutly hate it. I have constant problems with it. It's been nothing but trouble since I bought it. I kept thinking it was me, but after putting hundreds of dollars of tech help into it, it always turns out to be a problem with the machine.
Never, never again.

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

I just went "MAC" and I will NOT ever, ever go back!!!!

I loaded up the Macbook Pro with some extra ram, etc. I also got the BIG 17 inch and LOVE..LOVE..LOVE it!

Let me put it this way...my old Toshiba laptop is STILL 'in the shop', because it is SO hosed up the computer guys can't figure out what is wrong with it. I only had it 2 years.

Yes, the macs are more expensive, but well worth the $, IMO. I did alot of research before I bought this computer, because I do think since I use my laptop everyday, I did want something fantabulous and don't mind spending the extra $. I also was worried about upgrading to Vista, because not only have I heard all the complaining about it. My DD has ALOT of problems with hers.

Bye bye Windows!  So far, I haven't needed any Windows applications. I may get Word 08 for the mac, but iWork is really very similar and easy to use. Learning to use a Mac was not that hard. I checked out a few books from the library and browsed through them, easy peasy.

Kara


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Glad to see you are happy with the mac Kara. I don't expect to need windows for anything either. The basic macbook is $1100 and it should serve my needs. The i mac has a bigger screen but when I measured this one it's only 13.5 inches. Told my wife it's our patriotic duty to buy something and help the economy. Or at least China's economy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

kawboy said:


> Glad to see you are happy with the mac Kara. I don't expect to need windows for anything either. The basic macbook is $1100 and it should serve my needs. The i mac has a bigger screen but when I measured this one it's only 13.5 inches. Told my wife it's our patriotic duty to buy something and help the economy. Or at least China's economy.


You will love MAC and wish you got one earlier!!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

I work for Apple, so I say go Mac


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mary do you get any discounts? Wanna share?


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*computer*

My nephew is a mac rep at his university...so when we bought our new computer, he helped us all the way...When we got it we were shocked that it did not have virus software...we called to ask and he told us we did not need it as viruses were designed to attack windows. Our imac is awesome...Apple sends updates weekly to take care of any problems and our children are not having any problems working on computers at school and then working on the same file at home... We are converts....we will only have mac now. Susan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kara, I was wondering what you had decided to get! :biggrin1:

We have several computers, one iMac and the rest PCs (desktops and laptops). I like having both - they both have their advantages and disadvantages.

But I HATE Windows VISTA. It is awful, cumbersome, and curse-worthy! Argh.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There are a TON of books on Switching to a Mac, but really...I'd just pick up the one for "Dummies" (Switching to a Mac for Dummies) and browse through it and get familiar with the programs and what they do. Your library probably has it.

My advice, take the time to learn the shortcuts on a Mac, because they are so useful. Just add one or two each week. Like "Apple key+C" (Copy) Applekey+V (paste), Applekey+N= New window etc. When you pull down any menu, it has a list of functions and on the right hand side..the shortcut key. Or, you can print up lists of them. Heres' one:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75459

One of my favorite shortcuts is "apple+ "+" (it makes the text bigger! lol)

What I like most about having a mac, is just alot of LITTLE THINGS. I'll be like "wow, that's really cool and makes sense". Apple seems to think of ways to make things easier and more....integrated, I guess is a good word. And you can do more than one thing at once, if you pull up your dashboard to use the calculator, you can still see the page you are using for reference, etc. Just alot of little things that make sense.

I think Apple will gain alot more market share over the next 20 years or so, all my kids "want a mac", and so do their friends.

They have a router now, that will automatically back up your hard drive. How cool is that? 

Kara


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I ordered a macbook today. The guy I talked with was nice and didn't try to push the extended warranty and stuff on me like most of them do. After talking with him he convinced me it's a good idea to upgrade the RAM from 1gb to 2gb. When you look at a comparable Dell for about $1000 it still has a smaller processor so $1200 for a mac isn't really that expensive. Once I get the wireless router set up it will be nice to sit out in our summer room and use the computer out there and not be tied to the desk. I'll let you know how it goes. thanks everyone. Terry


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I went macbook about a year ago.
I was after I had my dell laptop for 5 months and could not take the "abusive relationship" any longer.

If you are near an Apple store go and take some of the one on one training - just so you can learn how to use it, find stuff . . . .

You will LOVE it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> I went macbook about a year ago.
> I was after I had my dell laptop for 5 months and could not take the "abusive relationship" any longer.
> 
> If you are near an Apple store go and take some of the *one on one training* - just so you can learn how to use it, find stuff . . . .
> ...


Yes they are the way to go--$99.00 for 52 _*private*_ one hour lessons!:whoo:
Thanks for mentioning that!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay, Terry!

You will LOVE it. I promise. They ship really fast, I got mine practically overnight, even with the 'add ons' I bought. I didnt' get the warranty either, although..I did get the email yesterday that my 90 day free warranty is almost over, so I can buy a 3 yr. one. I don't think I'll do that. Did anyone else get the warranty? lol I just don't know..

The Apple store is an hour away from me, so I didn't take the classes, but I read a few books. 

Also, utilize the apple "help" online. They have a zillion articles for just about ANY question you have, so when I run into a problem, I go to apple support online.

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

We have both and we love them. We have been using Macs for a good 12 yrs now and we find them so user friendly. 

Terry, you will LOVE it. You will wonder why you never used macs before


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Yay, Terry!
> 
> You will LOVE it. I promise. They ship really fast, I got mine practically overnight, even with the 'add ons' I bought. I didnt' get the warranty either, although..I did get the email yesterday that my 90 day free warranty is almost over, so I can buy a 3 yr. one. I don't think I'll do that. Did anyone else get the warranty? lol I just don't know..
> 
> ...


Kara, I think the warranty is one year but free tech support is 90 days. If you buy the extended warranty the free tech support lasts as long as the warranty. They told me you can buy the warranty anytime before the first year is up. Our nearest apple store is 100 miles away so I'll be on my own. Learning how to use it will be half the fun.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

These books are really helpful to familiarize yourself with the software and have lots of cool 'tips'/tricks

Amazon.com: Switching to a Mac For Dummies (For Dummies (Computer/Tech)): Arnold Reinhold: Books

or

Amazon.com: Mac OS X Leopard For Dummies (For Dummies (Computer/Tech)): Bob LeVitus: Books

And learn the shortcuts  they are great once you get the hang of them. Now, I just need an external hard drive to run Time Machine. lol

Let us know how you like it!

Kara


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Switching to mac for dummies sounds perfect for me. That one I will be sure to buy. Thanks.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> Yay, Terry!
> 
> You will LOVE it. I promise. They ship really fast, I got mine practically overnight, even with the 'add ons' I bought. I didnt' get the warranty either, although..I did get the email yesterday that my 90 day free warranty is almost over, so I can buy a 3 yr. one. I don't think I'll do that. Did anyone else get the warranty? lol I just don't know..
> 
> ...


Your product comes with a one year warranty-- you have up until that one year to purchase the additional 2 years-- if you have a portable I would recommend it-- I have applecare on my iMac and on my MacBook and it has already paid for itslf based o the one repair I needed for my laptop.

Lessons are fantastic-- and also check if your local store offers free workshops as well.

Also, every store has a "genius bar" and you can make an appointment if you are having an issue and they will assist you free of charge-- if you are in warranty, the repair will be free (if needed)-- if not, they will tell you the charge, but just to have them look at it is free!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryvee said:


> Your product comes with a one year warranty-- you have up until that one year to purchase the additional 2 years-- if you have a portable I would recommend it-- I have *applecare* on my iMac and on my MacBook and it has already paid for itslf based o the one repair I needed for my laptop.
> 
> Lessons are fantastic-- and also check if your local store offers free workshops as well.
> 
> Also, every store has a "genius bar" and you can make an appointment if you are having an issue and they will assist you free of charge-- if you are in warranty, the repair will be free (if needed)-- if not, they will tell you the charge, but just to have them look at it is free!


:whoo:Applecare!!:whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, I ended up buying the Applecare yesterday. What the heck, right? I already spent $3k on a macbook, what's another few hundred dollars, right? LOL. ouch.

I hope I don't have to use it, but then again....It would suck not to have it and then end up regretting it BIG time. *sigh*

Honestly, I think they should just stand behind their product and not charge for the warranty, they'd lure more buyers in that way. 

Oh, and what's up with Ebay selling applecare so cheap? I didn't buy it off ebay, I'm just suspicious of the low prices a tad.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, the next time you buy a computer you should do it with your daughter. I got 50% off the Applecare warranty because I'm a student. It's a good deal.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

They told me the macbook I wanted was in stock. I assumed that was in California where I called Apple. Apparently it's in stock in China because mine was still in Shanghai last night.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*iPhoto on my MacBook - how to use face block*

hi, I figured I'd point here and ask in the havanese forum (Mac sub-forum!) You're all a friendly bunch.

When posting a group photo on the internet, sometimes folks don;t want their faces shown for privacy reasons - - how do I use face block (those oval covers).

Has anyone done this or is it something only pc-users are able to do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

We switched to Macbook this year and LOVE it! (and I was totally a hater before)...go MAC!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We LOVE Macs and have 3 laptops, a Mac Mini for the kids and DH has a PC for work that is at home. He buys iMac's for employees to travel with and they're techies. I'll never go back to a PC! A few of my keys were worn on my iBook from use so I took it in to our local Apple store and they replaced them for free. Apparently they have lots of spare parts in the back. :biggrin1: They're so nice there! DH just got the new iPhone and I can't even count how many iPods my family of 5 has been through. My 17 year old wants an iPod touch for his birthday. Luckily we own Apple stock!ound:


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Swiched from PC to Mac couple of years ago. Love it? I'm an old lady and had no trouble switching. Ruthann


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> hi, I figured I'd point here and ask in the havanese forum (Mac sub-forum!) You're all a friendly bunch.
> 
> When posting a group photo on the internet, sometimes folks don;t want their faces shown for privacy reasons - - how do I use face block (those oval covers).
> 
> ...


DH ordered a part from Apple and was disappointed to see that it had to come from China, he thought it would take a week or so. He got it overnight! Didn't pay extra or anything, we LOVE Apple!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

kawboy said:


> They told me the macbook I wanted was in stock. I assumed that was in California where I called Apple. Apparently it's in stock in China because mine was still in Shanghai last night.


SO SORRY!!!
I quoted the wrong post in my reply! :sorry:


----------

